# Cycle Club



## CyclingSAM (16 Jun 2009)

Ok hi.. 

Right been down to Dover in the southeast, Lydden and spoke the owner of a Cycling track and also owns Fowlmead, someone said they named it RC.

He asked me my Max miles ive done, i said 45

Also asked me my Average speed i said 13-16

The Club is 26 MPH Average

They are all about 25 -30 years old

He gave me a form to fill in

Cost is £4-12 i think

At Lydden its on Tuesdays, 

Fowlmead 

Fridays Evening 6:30pm 

Saturday 10:30am 

At Fowlmead is 10 Mile Time Trials

Im wanting to get the right cycling gear before i go, witch is tuesday

Meaning the SPD SL pedals, shoes, A better Helmet Fingerless gloves

Im wondering if anyone knows how much that would come to?

Also i still get back lower pain, i dont know if my posture is crap on the bike but can anyone get some sort of picture that would show me how to have the correct posture on bike.

Stretches, what sort of stretches/Warms up do i actually do before the tracks?

At the momont my pedals on my road bike are just like plain normal pedals.

My cycling shoes have like 2 studs at the front and just hook into the pedals i usually get like a hot pain in my toes ( i sorta cycle on my toes) Is this why? And will the SPD shoes/pedals stop this as your feet are sorta in the middle?

Ive moved my seat up and down, forwards and back and same with the handle bars i still get back lower back pain.

My Road bikes tires are not the best there just normally thin plain ones, I was wondering if they would be any good the tracks in TT's etc.

Also another thing was i saw cyclists put greace on their legs? Why? Is it for Wind resistance lol?


----------



## Chrisz (16 Jun 2009)

My advice?

Before you go off in a rush to buy lots of new kit have a few goes first.

Lydden is brutal!! Be warned.

Fowlmead can be fun but gets into a right old mess if it's wet.

You could also have a go with some of the local cycling clubs on their Sunday runs - Ashfod Wheelers, Deal Tri or Canterbury/Downlands are good places to start.

Ashford Wheelers Club runs start from the Motorline (Driveline) Renault Garage on the A28 heading towards Great Chart and just south of the town centre, leaving promptly at 9.00 a.m. every other Sunday (next run is on the 28th).

Canterbury/Downlands go from outside the old Post Office in Canterbury at 08:30 every Sunday.


----------



## montage (16 Jun 2009)

> The Club is 26 MPH Average



This is a lie unless it is a very very very high level club.

Get yourself fitted out - a good £50 investment I reckon. Shoes - got for some around £50.....you can get pedals and cleats for about £35ish on ebay.

So not cheap but will get you going.

Glad to see you are making an effort


----------



## Will1985 (16 Jun 2009)

26mph average? That's stupidly quick - normally it is about 20.
With your average speeds, you'll have to sit tight on wheels or get dropped pretty quickly - thus there is a need to be confident riding in a group.

Don't worry about not having the right gear straight away. Get chatting to some people on the ride and they might be able to give you some tips.

If you still haven't ridden clipless, trying it out first time on a club run is a very bad idea.

Riders putting grease on their legs before they ride? Sounds like oil - poseurs if you ask me...a bit like bodybuilders oiling up to look good. I have a clubmate who does this.


----------



## Chrisz (16 Jun 2009)

montage said:


> This is a lie unless it is a very very very high level club.



Not at Lydden mate - like I said, it gets pretty brutal there!

I wouldn't advise it for a novice


----------



## Bigtwin (16 Jun 2009)

Unless he's just full of shite, that average must be on the track.

Or he includes the route recce he does in the car.


----------



## CyclingSAM (16 Jun 2009)

> Lydden is brutal!! Be warned.



Good they can push me to the limits!


----------



## CyclingSAM (16 Jun 2009)

CyclingSAM said:


> Good they can push me to the limits!




The owner said there Average is about 26MPH

But i am half there age.

But i am half there age he said they are top hard road cyclists[/quote]


----------



## Chrisz (16 Jun 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> Unless he's just full of shite, that average must be on the track.
> 
> Or he includes the route recce he does in the car.



Lydden is a race track!!! Used for motorcycles. motor cross etc. Tuesday nights is cycle night though


----------



## Will1985 (16 Jun 2009)

CyclingSAM said:


> The owner said there Average is about 26MPH
> 
> But i am half there age.


And? 

Are you expecting them to wait for you?


----------



## Chrisz (16 Jun 2009)

Will1985 said:


> And?
> 
> Are you expecting them to wait for you?


----------



## Bigtwin (16 Jun 2009)

Chrisz said:


> Lydden is a race track!!! Used for motorcycles. motor cross etc. Tuesday nights is cycle night though



Do we mean Lydden Hill here?


----------



## Chrisz (16 Jun 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> Do we mean Lydden Hill here?



Aye


----------



## Bigtwin (16 Jun 2009)

Chrisz said:


> Aye




*Fog lifts*.

I've raced classic motorcycles there. Only once, but from what I remember, it's on a hill, which probably has some connection with the name.

I'd have thought that was a pretty high average speed even on the track, not that I have cycled round it?


----------



## Dave5N (16 Jun 2009)

Sam,
how old are you?

If as I suspect you are a youth rider, you need a proper Go Ride club with coaches who will help you progress.TBH, if you are older, the same clubs will be able to sort you out.


----------



## a_n_t (16 Jun 2009)

26 mph average on the track doesn't seem OTT to me? Depends what they are doing I guess?


----------



## Bigtwin (16 Jun 2009)

a_n_t said:


> 26 mph average on the track doesn't seem OTT to me? Depends what they are doing I guess?



But this isn't track as in big wooden bowl, this is as in fik-off car racing circuit on a hill.


----------



## Chrisz (16 Jun 2009)

Only one bit is up hill - a short but steep one mind you 

Last time I had a play there my average was well over 23mph (several years ago) and I was spat off the back (I may even have been lapped by the front guys )


----------



## CyclingSAM (16 Jun 2009)

Will1985 said:


> And?
> 
> Are you expecting them to wait for you?



No.....


----------



## Bigtwin (16 Jun 2009)

Chrisz said:


> Only one bit is up hill - a short but steep one mind you
> 
> Last time I had a play there my average was well over 23mph (several years ago) and I was spat off the back (I may even have been lapped by the front guys )



AAh well, there you go then. The average TDF speed is usually around 25mph, so if he can keep that up over about 2000 laps, he's in with a crack at the title.


----------



## CyclingSAM (16 Jun 2009)

Dave5N said:


> Sam,
> how old are you?
> 
> If as I suspect you are a youth rider, you need a proper Go Ride club with coaches who will help you progress.TBH, if you are older, the same clubs will be able to sort you out.



Im sure they can help me out...


----------



## a_n_t (16 Jun 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> But this isn't track as in big wooden bowl, this is as in fik-off car racing circuit on a hill.



aha!


----------



## Joe24 (16 Jun 2009)

Have you read any posts you started?
All the questions about shoes, pedals and stuff has been answered.

I love CyclingSam posts


----------



## Dave5N (16 Jun 2009)

Um, not that fast. The under tens will average 20MPH or so for 12K


----------



## Bigtwin (16 Jun 2009)

Dave5N said:


> for 12K



A year? Blimey, that's not a bad whack!


----------



## CyclingSAM (16 Jun 2009)

Please keep the answers coming


----------



## theboytaylor (17 Jun 2009)

SAM that sounds like a very aggressive set-up. Go there a few times and struggle and you'll probably get disillusioned/ ill pretty quick. 

From seeing your other posts, I'd advise trying to find a club that has a friendly weekend ride - Chrisz's recommended one already on the first page of this thread. As an example (though nowhere near you), my club does a 30 mile run on Saturday mornings that welcomes all comers and averages 15mph in the slower groups. The club riders there are normally chilling out (may have a race the next day, etc) and are friendly and approachable and would be able to advise you on all your questions.

Can I ask why you went to talk to the owner of the track rather than a local cycling club? A quick Google (something YOU could do) revealed that the club who go to Lydden on Tuesdays are VC Deal: http://www.activcycles.co.uk/vcdeal/rides.html
Quote from their website about Tuesdays : "This facility offers a very hard training session".

Better news is that on the same page they show a Saturday and Sunday ride - and Junior sessions. There's even contact details so you can talk to someone from the club. 

I really think you should start on something like that to find your feet. You can't tell if you get on with a club if you've got black spots in front of your eyes and you're throwing up!

SAM, there has been a lot of good advice given to you around these posts and you consistently seem to ignore it. That's your right, of course, but I'm sure that over time all you're going to end up getting are the insults and wind-ups.


----------



## montage (17 Jun 2009)

Dave5N said:


> Um, not that fast. The under tens will average 20MPH or so for 12K




fking hell.

I am dubious


----------



## CyclingSAM (17 Jun 2009)

theboytaylor said:


> SAM that sounds like a very aggressive set-up. Go there a few times and struggle and you'll probably get disillusioned/ ill pretty quick.
> 
> From seeing your other posts, I'd advise trying to find a club that has a friendly weekend ride - Chrisz's recommended one already on the first page of this thread. As an example (though nowhere near you), my club does a 30 mile run on Saturday mornings that welcomes all comers and averages 15mph in the slower groups. The club riders there are normally chilling out (may have a race the next day, etc) and are friendly and approachable and would be able to advise you on all your questions.
> 
> ...



If i could find a Sundy cycle I could still do the Lydden Cycle club?

The Lydden circuit isn't racing.

He said its ganna be hard and scary for the 1st few goes.


Right back tonight off for a 36 miles


----------



## garrilla (17 Jun 2009)

For your pain

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/pain.html


----------



## theboytaylor (17 Jun 2009)

CyclingSAM said:


> If i could find a Sundy cycle I could still do the Lydden Cycle club?



Yes - it looks like the same club who go out on a ride on Sundays goes to the track on Tuesdays - VC Deal. Call them.



CyclingSAM said:


> The Lydden circuit isn't racing.



Probably a chain gang. There's nothing to stop you doing it and I think it's great if anyone wants to get into cycling more, as you've set out in your other posts, but going straight to Lydden and trying to join the back of a chain gang may be a bit like learning to swim just by jumping into the South Pacific!

Like I keep saying, call the guy at VC Deal - his name and number is at the bottom of the page I previously linked to. He'll give you all the info - sounds like the other guy you spoke to runs just the track....


----------



## Joe24 (17 Jun 2009)

Cycling Sam, your going out to do 36 miles?
I thought you said you did 32 miles every day?

Oh, and CyclingSam doesnt really take advice. He just seems to ask the same questions over and over again, even though he gets pages and pages of advice.


----------



## CyclingSAM (17 Jun 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Cycling Sam, your going out to do 36 miles?
> I thought you said you did 32 miles every day?
> 
> Oh, and CyclingSam doesnt really take advice. He just seems to ask the same questions over and over again, even though he gets pages and pages of advice.



Im improving my miles?

Also i found a sunday cycle coming up for the 5th July, its a 50m ride.

A longer ride (approx 50 miles) taking in the Crab & Winkle Way, Oyster Bay Trail, and Viking Coastal Trail out to Sandwich, returning between the orchards to Canterbury. Suitable for regular cyclists.


----------



## Joe24 (17 Jun 2009)

So, your doign 36miles every day now? 7 days a week?


----------



## CyclingSAM (17 Jun 2009)

> Im doing 32 miles near enough everyday now after school.


That doesn't say 7 times a week. 



4-5 out of 7 depends if i go out.


----------



## theboytaylor (17 Jun 2009)

CyclingSAM said:


> Also i found a sunday cycle coming up for the 5th July, its a 50m ride.


Good luck with that. Make sure you get in and ask plenty of questions, just like you have here .
Without wanting to be too critical, it's still not with a full-on cycle club - more a campaign group with organised rides, so I'd recommend getting in touch with a cycling club - Google is your friend:
http://www.kent.gov.uk/leisure-and-culture/explore-kent/cycling/cycle-clubs.htm. 

There's still 2 weekends before 5th July.....

EDIT: Just re-read your first post. Out of interest, what does it say at the top of the form you've been given to fill in? i.e. is there a club name or something?


----------



## CyclingSAM (17 Jun 2009)

Velo Club Deal

VC deal


----------



## theboytaylor (18 Jun 2009)

CyclingSAM said:


> Velo Club Deal
> 
> VC deal


...is on the form? So I guess you could go on a Saturday or Sunday club run and talk to a couple of people?

I know I'm only guessing as to what goes on at Lydden but if it IS a chain gang, you're in for a baptism of fire. For instance, my club does chain gangs throughout the week and leave people all over the North Downs if they can't keep up. Also, they expect you to do your turns on the front and know how to ride in a close group. They're tough.

The weekend rides (or juniors) would probably be a better introduction.


----------



## CyclingSAM (18 Jun 2009)

I wont be riding with the adults i dont think.

At lydden, there be going round but maybe just faster.. and not actually cycling with me on the track.

At Fowlmead that go friday nights to do time trials i think, but im not sure if im with them, ill have no chance in a time trial against them.


----------



## CyclingSAM (5 Jul 2009)

Did my longest ride today, 65 mile ride

Started Canterbury west station and around and back again was a good root bit bumpy on some parts and got sunburnt bad!


----------



## Joe24 (5 Jul 2009)

CyclingSam!!!!!!!


----------



## Legs (6 Jul 2009)

Surely this guy is taking the pi55? 13-16mph rides, back pain after 2 miles, never raced or ridden with a club and he aspires to ride the TdF? Surely a wind-up merchant?


----------



## youngoldbloke (6 Jul 2009)

CyclingSam - you never said how you got on at Lydden track the other week?


----------



## johnnyh (6 Jul 2009)

indeed, after the build up I would be interested to hear how you got on...


----------



## F4:13 (13 Aug 2009)

I ride at Lydden every tuesday and agree with the 'Brutal' description. The average speed is around 26mph sometimes more. It is a training race and so is different to a certain extent from a normal race. Some will practise attacking, get exhausted, take a lap out and join in again and repeat the process. Others will treat it like a normal race and get a break going, normally the same blokes each week. Staying in the bunch is all some can hope to do but if you do get dropped you can wait to get lapped and join in again no problem.
The only problem I find with it is that the bunch will rarely get its act together to chase a break properly, its usually just 4 or 5 riders doing their best while everyone else sits on. If you accept this then its fine, it is only training after all.
Sometimes we get a real star turn up, e.g Kristian House, which is nice.


----------



## pieman123456789 (2 Sep 2009)

i'd say about 30- 50 pounds... but then again im a newbie so i wouldn't know much


----------



## brandy77 (3 Sep 2009)

*New rider !! got back on at last!*

hi all,

Hopefully someone out there knows of a cycling group in the bristol area, i have not been back on a bike ( Racing style ) for many years after a nasty accident, now i had just purchased a ORBEA fleche and want to start getting back into riding. I am looking into doing 8 and 10 mile TT again like i used to do but dont know where to start !!,

Can anybody help and give me some advice on pace etc... I am 32 and need to get back in2 shape !

Thanks Jon


----------

